# R/V Coastal Aransas information



## PiroguePete

I am looking for any pictures of the Research Survey Vessel Coastal Aransas. IMO 7020217. It was originally built in 1963 by American Marine in New Orleans for Tidewater as the M/V Endeavor. It was refurbished in the 1970’s in Corpus Christi, Texas and renamed the Coastal Aransas in 1977.


----------

